# Interview with Graham McNeill



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KYVS6MFhBtk

Some interesting stuff...



More HH Emperor's Children, huh? I can't wait for this.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Angel Exterminatus????
That just sounds too good.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds like good stuff, can't wait for those books


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

As I loved Fulgrim, I cant wait to see the continuation of the Emperors Children.  First we get some apparently exorsist in The Primarchs then a entire novel about EC and the Iron Warriors. Finally Perturabos sons will get some loving.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

D'oh I was really hoping that Priests of Mars would revisit some of the dangling plot threads from Mechanicus. I mean, even though he didn't mention it, it has to right? Right...?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Perturabo and Fulgrim in one book... sounds hot. Finally a novel with the Iron Warriors.


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm really liking the sound of Priest of Mars. Explorator(SP) fleets always seemed so cool of a concept. 

Also, did anyone else notice the new( I think) book covers up? I don't remember seeing the one for The Emperors Gift before.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope, but I'll check them out when I get home from College.


----------

